# Aus PR 186 Direct Entry (Employer sponsored) timelines



## aksh2065 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi all,

*Background:*
I am currently on a 482 MLTSS visa living in Sydney since over 2 years. My employer had submitted an application for me and my spouse via the Direct entry scheme (visa subclass 186) - and the nomination was approved by the DHA on 28 June 2021. 
Due to the lockdown, the only pending action from my end was the medical / health examinations - we were finally able to get our health examinations completed via Bupa visa medical center today (10 Jan 2022). The attendants there mentioned they would be submitting the results to the DHA within 5 business days.

*Question:*
Does anyone know the average processing time for 186 Direct Entry stream after the health check ups (i.e. time taken to get the PR visa *after the Medical *examinations)?

Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Akshay


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aksh2065 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> *Background:*
> I am currently on a 482 MLTSS visa living in Sydney since over 2 years. My employer had submitted an application for me and my spouse via the Direct entry scheme (visa subclass 186) - and the nomination was approved by the DHA on 28 June 2021.
> ...


It depends on how big your employer is
The bigger the employer , quicker the grant
There is no standard processing time, no matter what they write on global processing times 
Cheers


----------



## Nebulozny (Sep 20, 2015)

Some people got grants within a week from medicals in my company... some got it month after... you just never know. As NB said, your employer's credibility and size influences the decision speed a lot, it's all about business here.
I did my medicals just before Xmas and January is a dead month here so not really hopeful anything will happen before February when everyone is back at work.

It should be expedited all of it as all these people basically did nothing for months as no medicals happened for 4-5 months in NSW and all overseas visas were on hold... and now there will be a huge backlog of medicals tests done. I was lucky to get in December... some people got dates in March this year... it was all booked within a day!


----------



## Vasxgh (11 mo ago)

aksh2065 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> *Background:*
> I am currently on a 482 MLTSS visa living in Sydney since over 2 years. My employer had submitted an application for me and my spouse via the Direct entry scheme (visa subclass 186) - and the nomination was approved by the DHA on 28 June 2021.
> ...


Did you get any update?


----------



## palebluedot17 (8 mo ago)

Any update aksh2065 and Nebuzolny?


----------



## Atanaz (6 mo ago)

Hi im in a 482 visa and already lodge my 186 DE onshore on February but im just worried about my family member medical condition one of my child got positive with TB is my visa gonna be refused although im the only one thats been applied.appreciate any answer thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Atanaz said:


> Hi im in a 482 visa and already lodge my 186 DE onshore on February but im just worried about my family member medical condition one of my child got positive with TB is my visa gonna be refused although im the only one thats been applied.appreciate any answer thanks


Even if the family members are not included in the application, you will need medical clearance for all the members 
Australia takes TB very seriously and I doubt that your application will be processed further till such time that the child is free from tb
Your application will not be rejected, but kept on hold till such time 
It’s a time taking process, from what I understand, but a curable disease 
Cheers


----------



## palebluedot17 (8 mo ago)

Any update aksh2065 and Nebuzolny? Hoping you got your visas. Would be great if you could update the forum with the timelines.


----------



## Expat_Aus_2019 (Nov 29, 2018)

Evening,

I just want to check my situation if it is common and timelines.

One of the Big employer in Australia, accredited, occupation software engineer, 186 transition stream. Visa and all lodged last month and was asked for medicals the same day it was lodged.

Took almost a month to get appointment, medicals got cleared within a week.

Would someone know with their experience how long it would take for final decision. I am planning for long vacation but would want to have clarity on this before finalizing the plan.

Thanks vm as always


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Expat_Aus_2019 said:


> Evening,
> 
> I just want to check my situation if it is common and timelines.
> 
> ...


Tomorrow
Next week
Next month
Next year
After a couple of years
Choose anyone you like
Cheers


----------



## BPC007 (Nov 16, 2021)

Expat_Aus_2019 said:


> Evening,
> 
> I just want to check my situation if it is common and timelines.
> 
> ...


don't worry. waiting since 2021 October


----------

